# What fragrance makes you think of the ‘90’s?



## Amaress (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m working on soap with some nostalgic embeds and I thought this was a fun thought experiment 

What fragrance makes you think of the 80’s? The 90’s? The 2000’s?

80’s - I think video games just hitting their stride, summertime, awkward stripes everywhere, and the overly fruity sweet smell of Hi-C takes me right back there! I think Energy by Brambleberry is very close!

90’s - Denim... does anyone make a denim fragrance oil? 

2000’s - All I can think about is Backstreet Boys Millennium...  Aroma Therapy by Nurture. It smells like a modern, Stark, office building with a brand new computer.


----------



## SYT (Feb 12, 2019)

Hannah Felton said:


> I’m working on soap with some nostalgic embeds and I thought this was a fun thought experiment
> 
> What fragrance makes you think of the 80’s? The 90’s? The 2000’s?
> 
> ...


Ah Now if we want to go farther back to 60s and 70s.  It would have to be patchouli!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2019)

This is probably going to be different for everybody, but it will be fun to see everyone's posts:

80's.....my coming of age years....'designer' perfumes like Georgio and Stetson and Lauren and Obsession were a big deal and really 'in', but I chose to wear more of a vintage perfume from the '40's which was having a bit of a resurgence at that time (as was vintage clothing)...White Shoulders....and I also loved to wear Hawaiian White Ginger by Avon- those were my go-scents back then. When I smell them to this day, they  transport me right back to the 80's.....and so does  Georgio, because my MIL used to douse herself in Georgio back in the '80's. lol

90's was the decade I discovered Poison by Dior and fell in love with it....and still White Shoulders, too (it smells like a mix of orange blossoms and honeysuckle to me my nose, both of which I just really love). I can totally see why you think of denim, though. The 70's also reminds me of denim, too....it was so prolific that at one point in the 70's I even covered my schoolbooks in denim one year instead of the usual brown paper bag covering. lol

2000's was the decade of vanilla for me.....Warm Vanilla Sugar, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Vaniglia del Madagascar, Vanilla Flower....vanilla, vanilla, vanilla! For whatever reason I just couldn't get enough of vanilla fragrances! Sometimes I would even dab on some of my vanilla extract. lol 


IrishLass


----------



## Clarice (Feb 12, 2019)

I feel like I was constantly running into OPIUM bubbles in the 90s  (you know, when someone wears so much, you feel like they carry a bubble around them - like PigPen's dust cloud, but OPIUM!)

and YES @IrishLass  POISON bubbles too! and something wretched by Issae Miyaki that would make me feel like throwing up

I feel like the 90s were BIG fragrances!


----------



## Amaress (Feb 12, 2019)

SYT said:


> Ah Now if we want to go farther back to 60s and 70s.  It would have to be patchouli!



Yes! Everyone should go back as far as they would like!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 12, 2019)

I remember my older sisters wearing Je' Reviens in the 60s

And I have one sister who bathes in Shalimar daily


----------



## Amaress (Feb 12, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> 2000's was the decade of vanilla for me.....Warm Vanilla Sugar, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Vaniglia del Madagascar, Vanilla Flower....vanilla, vanilla, vanilla! For whatever reason I just couldn't get enough of vanilla fragrances! Sometimes I would even dab on some of my vanilla extract. lol



OMG I forgot about the vanilla. Vanilla EVERYWHERE.


----------



## SYT (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh my Grandma wore Shalimar, Grandpa- Old Spice.  Those scents still make me content!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2019)

For me, nothing takes me back to the 80's quicker than the scent of Aqua Net - (not something you would want in a soap) but that smell, holds very powerful memories. As for perfumes, and the like, I would have to say 80's would be Soft Musk from Avon, 90's would have to be Cucumber Melon from B&BW, and the 2000's and beyond I don't think I ever really paid attention but I did always love the scent of Ciara cologne. I LOVED IT.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 12, 2019)

Shalimar, Opium and Ciara were all the rage in the 80's as well as Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific and that may even go back to the 70's.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 12, 2019)

80's stale beer and regret
90's marijuana
2000 and up, essential oil blends in all the stores. Never can ID a single note.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific and that may even go back to the 70's.



Oh yes! We used to use that all the time in the mid to late 70's! Vermont Country Store still sells it and I've been tempted to buy some for nostalgia sake, but I haven't done so yet.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Feb 12, 2019)

60's English Leather

Old Spice is timeless.  My Dad wore it for years.  I used to buy it  for him and still love it.

Cherry tobacco, anything that smells like cherry pipe tobacco, is a scent that takes me right back to my youth, at least 50-60 years.  But I don't know what FO's actually smell like cherry pipe tobacco.

As far as the 60 & 70's, I'd have to agree with SYT, it's patchouli hands down.

Channel #5 - now is there an actual FO that smells like that?  That was my Mom's fragrance and she wore it for decades, so it's hard to assign in to any decade.  I still have some of her Channel #5.  It still smells absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Amaress (Feb 12, 2019)

earlene said:


> Channel #5 - now is there an actual FO that smells like that?  That was my Mom's fragrance and she wore it for decades, so it's hard to assign in to any decade.  I still have some of her Channel #5.  It still smells absolutely wonderful.



Class & Sass from Nature’s Garden


----------



## Martha (Feb 12, 2019)

I would have fallen for any guy in the 80s wearing Drakkar Noir.

Cherry scented tobacco! Holy cow @earlene ! That’s what my dad smoked in his pipe my whole childhood. Borkum Riff. Might make me freak out smelling that now.


----------



## Kurt (Feb 12, 2019)

Drakkar Noire in the 80's and my dad's Skin Bracer in the 70's when I thought I was John Travolta.


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 12, 2019)

For me - it was Polo by Ralph Lauren. I LOVED it. Now I can’t stand the smell of it!  Curious how things change.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2019)

earlene said:


> 60's English Leather
> 
> Cherry tobacco, anything that smells like cherry pipe tobacco, is a scent that takes me right back to my youth, at least 50-60 years.  But I don't know what FO's actually smell like cherry pipe tobacco.



My Uncle smoked cherry pipe tobacco. SweetCakes sells a great cherry tobacco FO called Santa's Pipe that I love. WSP sells a 'Santa's Pipe' cherry tobacco FO, too, but since I haven't ever used theirs I cannot vouch for it. SweetCake's version I _can_ vouch for and it is awesome.  It does discolor to medium tan, but BCN's vanilla stabilizer keeps it white for up to 2 years.


IrishLass


----------



## amd (Feb 12, 2019)

Oooohhhh....

in the 80's I was a kid, and I remember my mom and all her friends either smelling like estee lauder perfumes or baby oil (backyard sunbathing).

90's were teenage years - cucumber melon anything or Coty Musk. Drakkar for the guys.

00's were adult/college years - beer. Just kidding... anything by Bath & Body Works though, I was a huge collector. (hoarder, I was a hoarder.) My favorites were the stronger musky scents, Dark Kiss, Amber (something or another).

I texted one of my younger sisters out of curiosity to see what she would say, she was about the same but her answers were shifted to the next decade. and she thought the 80's were more fruit flavored, blue raspberry sniffie marker scents. (She was born in '83). So with that in mind, you might want to consider the age of the person you are targeting for that decade. If they were younger, or older, will change the "bring back" memories for them.


----------



## Amaress (Feb 12, 2019)

amd said:


> I texted one of my younger sisters out of curiosity to see what she would say, she was about the same but her answers were shifted to the next decade. and she thought the 80's were more fruit flavored, blue raspberry sniffie marker scents. (She was born in '83). So with that in mind, you might want to consider the age of the person you are targeting for that decade. If they were younger, or older, will change the "bring back" memories for them.



I remember my sister being obsessed with the smelly markers! I’m doing a video game console theme for a local game shop, so a bit of a different take than everyone (including me!) so far. Although the Hi-C might be appropriate


----------



## Jstheidi (Feb 12, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> This is probably going to be different for everybody, but it will be fun to see everyone's posts:
> 
> 80's.....my coming of age years....'designer' perfumes like Georgio and Stetson and Lauren and Obsession were a big deal and really 'in', but I chose to wear more of a vintage perfume from the '40's which was having a bit of a resurgence at that time (as was vintage clothing)...White Shoulders....and I also loved to wear Hawaiian White Ginger by Avon- those were my go-scents back then. When I smell them to this day, they  transport me right back to the 80's.....and so does  Georgio, because my MIL used to douse herself in Georgio back in the '80's. lol
> 
> ...


I used to also wear Hawaiian White Ginger! That was my favorite back in the early 80’s.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> For me - it was Polo by Ralph Lauren. I LOVED it. Now I can’t stand the smell of it!  Curious how things change.


I had a boyfriend back in the mid 80's that would wear this. I loved it, and now I can't understand why. LOL 

It has nothing to with us not being together, we are still friends to this day, but that scent now, to me, is just not all that great. Or at least, not as great as I remember. Maybe it's changed. Or maybe I have. 
Probably both!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2019)

amd said:


> 00's were adult/college years - beer. Just kidding... anything by Bath & Body Works though, I was a huge collector. (hoarder, I was a hoarder.) My favorites were the stronger musky scents, Dark Kiss, Amber (something or another).


I just discovered Dark Kiss about 5 years ago, and LOVE it. I was sad they discontinued it, but they brought it back for a limited time and when they did I got the body spray/perfume. I am wearing that scent right now as I type this. LOL


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 12, 2019)

Hannah Felton said:


> I’m working on soap with some nostalgic embeds and I thought this was a fun thought experiment
> 
> What fragrance makes you think of the 80’s? The 90’s? The 2000’s?
> 
> ...



Iv just got some lemon sherbet fo and had cola cube fo for a while both take me back to the 90s back when i was in school granted late 90s for me but still the 90s. There was an old school sweet shop that sold sweets from the big plastic tubs that you would buy a quarter not sure what it was a quarter of but thats what i used to ask for lol

80s i was barely a baby so not clue but being a motorsport enthusiast i would go with something french maybe garlic. Just kidding but seriously though something relating to monte carlo that was a very prestigious race back in the 80s rally scene. Oh does anyone do a Castrol R fo lol iv actually been asked for that but not found anything. Or even 2 stroke scent lol.

2000s erm i would have to say cannabis because i used to smoke it back in mid 2000s


----------



## Snowbell (Feb 12, 2019)

80’s for me would be scratch n’ sniff stickers, Me. Sketch markers and the strawberry shortcake dolls. 

90’s god awful exclamation perfume, then the Body Shops fizzy peach or anything vanilla


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 13, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Oh yes! We used to use that all the time in the mid to late 70's! Vermont Country Store still sells it and I've been tempted to buy some for nostalgia sake, but I haven't done so yet.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



I saw it there flipping through one of their catalogs.  I thought about buying it as well as it really did smell good. It was a favorite.   I purchased an FO from somewhere that claimed it was Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific but it didn't give me any warm fuzzy feelings so I haven't put it in anything.


----------



## Ralph Deitrick (Feb 13, 2019)

My sniffer is a little different than most 
60's and 70's... pot
80's... Ocean 
90's... Ylang Ylang and Nag Champa (both gross!)
00's... Sage


----------



## amd (Feb 13, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I just discovered Dark Kiss about 5 years ago, and LOVE it. I was sad they discontinued it, but they brought it back for a limited time and when they did I got the body spray/perfume. I am wearing that scent right now as I type this. LOL


I tried the dupe from WSP, it was ok in bubble scoops but was not strong enough in soaps at 1oz ppo. I currently have NG's Chocolate Orchid which smells much closer to the original (I have a traveler body spray that I picked up from the reboot, but can't bring myself to use 'cuz once it's gone it's gone...) but I haven't used it yet. I'll keep you posted how that one turns out!



Snowbell said:


> 90’s god awful exclamation perfume,


OMG, thank you! I could see the bottle so clearly in my mind but could not think of the dang name. Exclamation by Coty was the "must have". Someone gave me a bottle for my birthday and I actually hated it on me. I used Skin Musk.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 13, 2019)

amd said:


> I currently have NG's Chocolate Orchid which smells much closer to the original


Chocolate Orchid is a dupe of Dark Kiss? 

I have Aztec's dupe of DK and OOB it smells pretty good, but I haven't put it in anything yet.


----------



## amd (Feb 13, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Chocolate Orchid is a dupe of Dark Kiss?


My apologies for high jacking the thread... NG doesn't advertise it as a dupe of Dark Kiss, but my daughter and I were picking out FO's for a round of bubble scoop making and she brought it to my attention. We compared it to the body spray, and it's really really close. I can't compare to Aztec, but NG is much closer to BBW on my nose.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 13, 2019)

amd said:


> My apologies for high jacking the thread... NG doesn't advertise it as a dupe of Dark Kiss, but my daughter and I were picking out FO's for a round of bubble scoop making and she brought it to my attention. We compared it to the body spray, and it's really really close. I can't compare to Aztec, but NG is much closer to BBW on my nose.


Thank you! That's good to know. I love that scent!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 13, 2019)

Natures garden has a denim fragrance.  It soaps beautiful and smells just like new blue jeans.  Is like a cotton fresh soap with a twist.  I really like it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 13, 2019)

Very cool idea. Make sure you post pictures when is done!


----------



## Amaress (Feb 13, 2019)

SunRiseArts said:


> Natures garden has a denim fragrance.  It soaps beautiful and smells just like new blue jeans.  Is like a cotton fresh soap with a twist.  I really like it.


Oh my gosh! I’m going to get it. I don’t know what I’m doing to do with it though!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 13, 2019)

lol.  One time I made favors for a boys 5 year old party, and I used it for them.  Everyone was crazy about it.


----------



## Micchi (Feb 14, 2019)

The 90s for me was Love's Baby Soft (that incredibly sweet baby powder scent just brings the nostalgia back), cherry blossom, and pear.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 14, 2019)

OMG The 70s and Clairol herbal essences shampoo with Farrah F.  on the cover.  I know Brambleberry has a dupe.  There are probably several dupes out there.


----------



## earlene (Feb 14, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> My Uncle smoked cherry pipe tobacco. SweetCakes sells a great cherry tobacco FO called Santa's Pipe that I love. WSP sells a 'Santa's Pipe' cherry tobacco FO, too, but since I haven't ever used theirs I cannot vouch for it. SweetCake's version I _can_ vouch for and it is awesome.  It does discolor to medium tan, but BCN's vanilla stabilizer keeps it white for up to 2 years.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thank you, IrishLass!  I've been tempted to buy the stabilizer, but so far have not, so perhaps I'll order from SweetCakes & BCN & give them both a try.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 14, 2019)

earlene said:


> Thank you, IrishLass!  I've been tempted to buy the stabilizer, but so far have not, so perhaps I'll order from SweetCakes & BCN & give them both a try.


I haven't tried SweetCakes, but know that NG's, BrambleBerry's and WSP's do not work. Or at least not as well as BCN's. I've tried them all, and by far BCN's keeps the discoloration at bay for a significantly longer time than the others. I can't remember which 2 without looking at my notes, but 2 of them didn't even hold the discoloration at bay through the full cure.


----------



## amd (Feb 15, 2019)

I'll vouch for WSP (Crafters Choice) not working worth a darn. I didn't try BrambleBerry's (I think I had some confusion regarding whether it was suitable for CP or only MP). I have used BCN's once, and the soaps are just starting to brown at 6+ months, but it's super slow and definitely not as dark as a 9% Vanillan should be.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 15, 2019)

Micchi said:


> The 90s for me was Love's Baby Soft (that incredibly sweet baby powder scent just brings the nostalgia back), cherry blossom, and pear.



Oh cool! They still had that around in the '90's? That was one of my faves in the '70's....that, and Sweet Honesty by Avon. My mom worked Avon on the side in the '70's and darn near doused me in gallons of the Sweet Honesty. lol I still have some of the decorative bottles practically unused and just can't bear to part with them.


IrishLass


----------



## Mrs. B Haven (Feb 15, 2019)

BBW Raspberry or Sweet Pea, VS Strawberries and Champagne, Tommy Hilfiger Girl, and Candies line and Adidas were all popular late 90s scents that I can recall


----------



## SoapySuds (Mar 15, 2019)

90s - exclamation. That’s what all the cheerleaders and popular girls wore in high school.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 15, 2019)

Pink sugar fo smells very much like Love’s Baby Soft to me.  Don’t care for either of them though.


----------



## The Cat Lady (Mar 16, 2019)

anais anais!
Patchouli oil on leather jackets
Cherry lip balm
Cider! 
Grape
Joop perfume - original (still love that smell)


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 17, 2019)

For me the 80s makes me think of Jovan White Musk - I was too young for boys and my dad didn’t wear cologne and those designer knock off scent sprays, 90s Charlie Musk, Sunflowers, Polo Sport and Sandalwood, 00s Aqua Di Gio, Juicy Couture ... current years - anything VS, I’m in love with Bombshell. 

I can’t imagine Denim as a scent, but yeah, all I can remember wearing was denim everything!


----------



## Misschief (Mar 17, 2019)

The 90's for me was Ysatis. It took me a long time to find a fragrance that was ME. One of the girls in the cosmetics department knew I was looking for a signature fragrance and when Ysatis came in, she knew it was THE one for me. She was right. They've since changed the formulation and it just isn't the same.

I no longer wear perfume.


----------



## reeeen4 (Mar 18, 2019)

Here in Aus, the 90's remind me of strawberry 'impulse' purfume spray, every girl in highschool wore it that and the spice girls 'impulse' range


----------



## Rune (Mar 23, 2019)

90's I think about those horrible fresh and aquatic perfumes, like Aqua di Gio and dreadful stuff like that. But also the fantastic Lagerfeldt, the classic bottle with brown liquid inside (I liked that one). And the fresh and sporty strongly smelling shower gels. I don't know what they were called. And fresh chewing gum with spearmint. Plus a spray deodorant called Sport or Sporty. Every young man used that, and the smell was intense. Not very pleasant, but extremely fresh. It might be a Norwegian brand, I have no idea. It did suddenly disappear.

I also remember a before party smell of acetone, chewing gum, hairspray, cigarettes and vodka mixed with drink mixes. I think one of them is called San Fransisco. And banana smell from drinks made by mixing Pisang Ambon (green banana liquor) with milk. It tasted like banana milkshake, but green in color.

Pisang Ambon fragrance (if such exists) mixed with spearmint, that could be a good 90's scent.


----------

